# GPU clock stuck at extremely low MHZ. Cyberpunk running at 6-25 FPS on RTX 3090, 10900k 5.3GHZ, 128GB 3200Mhz



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2020)

Guys, i need some help. I've just built a new rig and I've been dying to get a decent good gameplay since the launch of Cyberpunk but i've been having some issues with the GPU. So far with my system, i've only been able to get the max 25 fps in the game, EVEN at the LOWEST settings. I have done all i can to try and fix this but to no avail.

At the moment, the GPU clock is running at around 1200-1400mhz idle, without any games running on the background. But once i start a game, it gets stuck at either 210 MHZ or 255MHZ static. Absolutely no changes, it's no wonder why i can't get any frames in the games at all.

This is what it looks like in Idle state, no games running in the background. GPU clock is running at around 1200-1400mhz idle


http://imgur.com/oVMGN77


This is what it looks like in the highest settings in the game. 4 FPS only.


http://imgur.com/WefBYZ0


This is what it looks like in the lowest setting in the game, bout 20 fps. It gets even lower after 5 mins gameplay.


http://imgur.com/AlTrduL


All the time while gaming, the GPU Clock doesn't change, its stuck at 210 Mhz.


What i've done so far:
- I've done a clean sweep and re-installed the drivers in safemode TWICE, but it didn't help.

- I changed settings in NVIDIA control panel to make sure it's in "Prefer Maximum Performance", even on all the specific programs that i usually run just to be safe. But it still doesn't work.

- I overclocked my cpu to the max stable condition just to play this game because i read some post somewhere that it'll somehow help with getting more fps on cyberpunk, but nope didn't work.

My rig specs are:

Maximus XII Extreme
i9 10900k
Asus TUF RTX 3090
Corsair Dom Plat 128GB

Liquid cooling running on 2 individual loops, GPU and CPU have their own separate loop. So temperature isn't a problem.

Am i missing something here?  Please help guys.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 17, 2020)

Surely this GPU has a bios switch, try the other bios, reinstall driver's after switching it though.

It's sumat to try.

Did you fit the water block and have you monitored Temps.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 17, 2020)

I see you have DDU and the latest drivers on the desktop there so will skip that step, 75c seems quite hot for a water-cooled card you should check pefcap in gpuz while playing and see what's going on.
All that aside the clock behavior is very strange, also stop using the nvidia control panel settings just leave them all default

Edit: after looking at reviews you definitely have a cooling problem the air cooled 3090 strix doesn't hit 70c even with an overclock


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Surely this GPU has a bios switch, try the other bios, reinstall driver's after switching it though.
> 
> It's sumat to try.
> 
> Did you fit the water block and have you monitored Temps.


I did fit the block myself, I don’t know why the temp is so high even with my loop. You think I did the thermal paste and block badly? I’m afraid to consider that. Lol



Batou1986 said:


> I see you have DDU and the latest drivers on the desktop there so will skip that step, 75c seems quite hot for a water-cooled card you should check pefcap in gpuz while playing and see what's going on.
> All that aside the clock behavior is very strange, also stop using the nvidia control panel settings just leave them all default
> 
> Edit: after looking at reviews you definitely have a cooling problem the air cooled 3090 strix doesn't hit 70c even with an overclock


I think I need to take it apart and redo my block


----------



## crispysilicon (Dec 17, 2020)

Power settings? Change to high performance and see?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2020)

If you have 75C now the card is getting volts, its not idling. But the clocks are. Wouldn't attribute this to cooling. DON'T get the screwdriver here.

Might be a brick... Might also be a very unusual bug. I'd definitely try to give it a hard reset as per @theoneandonlymrk 's suggestion.

Otherwise, contact support, don't mess with it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> If you have 75C now the card is getting volts, its not idling. But the clocks are. Wouldn't attribute this to cooling. DON'T get the screwdriver here.
> 
> Might be a brick... Might also be a very unusual bug. I'd definitely try to give it a hard reset as per @theoneandonlymrk 's suggestion.
> 
> Otherwise, contact support, don't mess with it.


AHH he fitted a block, I think it worth investigating further, he might have little choice , sounds to me like a thermal pad on a choke or something high that it shouldn't be.
Lifting the cold plate off the GPU enough that the thermal paste is uncompressed and just about keeping it in the land of the living with massive throttling.
I might have explained that dramatically but only because I have done it lol.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> If you have 75C now the card is getting volts, its not idling. But the clocks are. Wouldn't attribute this to cooling. DON'T get the screwdriver here.
> 
> Might be a brick... Might also be a very unusual bug. I'd definitely try to give it a hard reset as per @theoneandonlymrk 's suggestion.
> 
> Otherwise, contact support, don't mess with it.


Thank you very much. I’ll try it after I get some sleep. Been at this for the whole day. I’ll post an update and let you all know. Thanks for the help guys.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> AHH he fitted a block, I think it worth investigating further, he might have little choice , sounds to me like a thermal pad on a choke or something high that it shouldn't be.
> Lifting the cold plate off the GPU enough that the thermal paste is uncompressed and just about keeping it in the land of the living with massive throttling.
> I might have explained that dramatically but only because I have done it lol.


Bingo right there. When I first fitted the block, I wasn’t sure on where to place the thermal pads, instructions were different from the block and also the GPU. I think this just might be one of the problem. Even if there’s nothing wrong with everything else, I still think the temp is ridiculously high. I’m running a thermaltake CL480 rad with 4 fans just for the GPU block, it just shouldn’t reach that temp. I’ll try the bios first and see how it goes, if it works, I’ll still take it apart and see if I miss anything. Backplate is also insanely hot (I fitted the backplate myself too)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 17, 2020)

Your card is idling at 74⁰C? No way that's normal, my FE idles at 28⁰C and tops at 63⁰C with everything maxed out in Cyberpunk, I concur with what others mentioned, your water block is most likely not seated properly, it's a good thing your card is throttling down under load, otherwise it would've already been long gone in smoke. 

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Your card is idling at 74⁰C? No way that's normal, my FE idles at 28⁰C and tops at 63⁰C with everything maxed out in Cyberpunk, I concur with what others mentioned, your water block is most likely not seated properly, it's a good thing your card is throttling down under load, otherwise it would've already been long gone in smoke.
> 
> Good luck, and keep us posted.


Ah well, there we go. Thank you for the confirmation. That’s most likely the problem then, I’ll get right on it. Keep you guys posted again when things are done. Thank you thank you


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 17, 2020)

Han Solo said:


> Ah well, there we go. Thank you for the confirmation. That’s most likely the problem then, I’ll get right on it. Keep you guys posted again when things are done.



Good luck, make sure you don't turn on your PC on until that water block is properly secured to your GPU with the right amount of thermal paste.

Edit: Nice specs by the way, once you get proper contact between your GPU and block, Cyberpunk should run like a dream, no need to OC your card


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> AHH he fitted a block, I think it worth investigating further, he might have little choice , sounds to me like a thermal pad on a choke or something high that it shouldn't be.
> Lifting the cold plate off the GPU enough that the thermal paste is uncompressed and just about keeping it in the land of the living with massive throttling.
> I might have explained that dramatically but only because I have done it lol.



Oh wow good morning vietnam..thought this was some wc stock version. Ignore the screwdriver part then but even so, 75C is no cause for throttling..


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh wow good morning vietnam..thought this was some wc stock version. Ignore the screwdriver part then but even so, *75C is no cause for throttling*..


That would be true if that temp was seen under load but _that's at idle for his card_ - At least it shows it with the screenie and it's definitely not running the game in the shot.
Temps can only go up from there once under load.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2020)

> *128GB* 3200Mhz



There's your problem, too much ram to run CP2077..

J/K

I know ram is quite cheap now compared to few years ago but 128GB? Soon we'll have DDR5.

ok.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bones said:


> That would be true if that temp was seen under load but _that's at idle for his card_ - At least it shows it with the screenie and it's definitely not running the game in the shot.
> Temps can only go up from there once under load.



It idles to 75 C while fan stopped cards tend to idle under 50 C. So then the heatsink/cold plate has to be completely detached rn.

It could, but thats a pretty major oversight I think


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> There's your problem, too much ram to run CP2077..
> 
> J/K
> 
> ...


Too much Ram?? I didn’t know such thing can happen. So having too much ram can cause it to run worst then having less ram, gotta be kidding. What do I do? Force it to run on specific amount of ram? Thanks for the advise



Han Solo said:


> Too much Ram?? I didn’t know such thing can happen. So having too much ram can cause it to run worst then having less ram, gotta be kidding. What do I do? Force it to run on specific amount of ram? Thanks for the advise


Oh sorry you were joking, lol I didn’t see the J/K. Thank you


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2020)

Guys good news! I took out my GPU and re-fit the block again, took out quite a lot of unnecessary pads. Its all good now.

I am now running at Psycho RT with Quality Preset with constant 60+ Fps. Sometimes under shade with no sun light it jumps to 75+ Fps.

Take a look guys.
77 FPS, Psycho RT, "Quality" Preset (Under Shade), Temp 43 Celcius


http://imgur.com/5mPw93k


GPU ramping up to 1950mhz now. Temp 43 Celcius


http://imgur.com/0f2cRHn


And after a few hours gameplay, temperature steady at 55 Celcius. FPS at around 57.


http://imgur.com/FAg9QPh


Thank you so much for the help, you guys are absolute champions!!


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2020)

Guys good news! I took out my GPU and re-fit the block again, took out quite a lot of unnecessary pads. Its all good now.

I am now running at Psycho RT with Quality Preset with constant 60+ Fps. Sometimes under shade with no sun light it jumps to 75+ Fps.

Take a look guys.
77 FPS, Psycho RT, "Quality" Preset (Under Shade), Temp 43 Celcius


http://imgur.com/5mPw93k


GPU ramping up to 1950mhz now. Temp 43 Celcius


http://imgur.com/0f2cRHn


And after a few hours gameplay, temperature steady at 55 Celcius. FPS at around 57.


http://imgur.com/FAg9QPh


Thank you so much for the help, you guys are absolute champions!!


----------



## neburite (Nov 4, 2021)

Came across this thread discussing how your waterblocked GPU was underperforming. I just did my first liquid cooled build and I'm afraid I have the same issue. GPU massively underperforming. Stuck at 210mhz and single digit fps. I know your post was a year ago but wanted to ask... I'm going to take apart and re-fit my waterblock. You said you removed quite a lot of unnecessary thermal pads. Which ones did you deem unnecessary? Do you have any other tips for me before I jump into this?




I used 2mm on everything. I assume that might be my probelm.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 4, 2021)

neburite said:


> Came across this thread discussing how your waterblocked GPU was underperforming. I just did my first liquid cooled build and I'm afraid I have the same issue. GPU massively underperforming. Stuck at 210mhz and single digit fps. I know your post was a year ago but wanted to ask... I'm going to take apart and re-fit my waterblock. You said you removed quite a lot of unnecessary thermal pads. Which ones did you deem unnecessary? Do you have any other tips for me before I jump into this?
> 
> View attachment 223639
> I used 2mm on everything. I assume that might be my probelm.


Certainly is, most waterblocks use 0.5 mm for chokes etc and 1mm for the actual vrm chips ,none I ever saw used 2mm everywhere.
I'd start your own thread, what block is it, who made it, what card etc.


----------



## neburite (Nov 4, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Certainly is, most waterblocks use 0.5 mm for chokes etc and 1mm for the actual vrm chips ,none I ever saw used 2mm everywhere.
> I'd start your own thread, what block is it, who made it, what card etc.


It's a MSI 3080ti Ventus 3x oc with a Bitspower BP-VG3090MV waterblock. 3080 uses the same block as the 3090. Where I screwed up is I saw some videos of people taking these cards apart and changing thermal pads "upgrading the stock ones" on their air cooled cards and reassembling using all 2mm, hell one guys used all 3mm, and ended up seeing gains (lower temps. I think what I will do is changed them out to the 1mm, 1.5mm, and 2.5mm that the instructions I posted above says I should do. I thought you could just bury these parts in thermal pad and it wouldn't hurt anything. Obviously I'm new to this and do not know what I am doing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 4, 2021)

neburite said:


> It's a MSI 3080ti Ventus 3x oc with a Bitspower BP-VG3090MV waterblock. 3080 uses the same block as the 3090. Where I screwed up is I saw some videos of people taking these cards apart and changing thermal pads "upgrading the stock ones" on their air cooled cards and reassembling using all 2mm, hell one guys used all 3mm, and ended up seeing gains (lower temps. I think what I will do is changed them out to the 1mm, 1.5mm, and 2.5mm that the instructions I posted above says I should do. I thought you could just bury these parts in thermal pad and it wouldn't hurt anything. Obviously I'm new to this and do not know what I am doing.


Not really the thermal pads are gapped such that they don't lift up the area cooling the actual core away from the chip, bigger thermal pads, bigger gap to fill between the GPU and coldplate, but yeah you can get better pads depending on how good the original ones were but keep to the right size anyone getting gains will be getting marginal gains anyway, I have tried a few different pads out, no gains here


----------



## neburite (Nov 5, 2021)

Well there’s your problem. Thermal pads that are to thick not okay.


----------



## neburite (Nov 8, 2021)

UPDATE - Correct thermal pads installed so that we have good contact with cold plate and the card now works like a charm! Couldn't get it over 47C on any stress test or benchmark. Clock speed good. FPS good. All fixed. So glad I found this thread., I really had no idea what was going on. Thanks guys!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2021)

You shouldnt be having to replace thermalpads on a 1 year old card.


----------

